# Pit bull Puppy



## rw1736 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a 4 1/2 month old puppy named Fazia. We had our suspicions at the beginning, but were not sure. We knew the momma is a full blood. She is a love bug that also joined our family circle. I just took Fazia to the vet to get some shots etc. I asked the vet what she thought about his breed, because I know his mom is pit, but we never saw the dad. So I do not know for certain if he is mixed or not. His moms color is blue. She is beautiful when the sun hits her. The guy we got them from told us he originally got the mom from a pound in South Carolina and she was already pregnant. From what he told us is the dad is a black pit, but could not give us a lot of details. Fazia being just about to be 5 months is already 41 pounds! I don't know if that is normal since I don't know how fast they grow etc. and if he is going to keep getting bigger. I asked the vet and she said he definitly has pit in him, but she could not tell me if he was mixed or not. I want to know ya'll's thoughts and opinions on this matter. He is already taller than his mom but not as thick. If you think he is mixed, then mixed with what? Any help is appreciated! Thank you....
View attachment 6248


More Pictures are here at this forum:
http://www.pitbull-chat.com/showthread.php?p=586602#post586602


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaawwww He's a cutie he looks like pit or bully to be but with out papers your never really going to know. Can you post some more pics of him like a front and side shot. Either way I'd say that's one cute pup


----------



## rw1736 (Feb 15, 2010)

I tried to post more, but it says i've exceeded my limit. I put a link underneath the picture that has some more. I have some of his brother and his mom. I also have some when he is around 2 months I believe.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just based on his looks, he _might_ be purebred. However, I wouldn't bet any money on it. He's got a lot of dewlap (neck skin) and he seems to be a bit large for the breed. Now that doesn't mean he isn't purebred, but it could be an indicator of something else back there. You really don't know, and without papers and the backing of a reputable breeder, you never will. 

I am not knocking you when I say this, so please don't take it the wrong way, but the conditions in which this dog came about are very sad. Mom came from the pound, so we really don't know beyond a visual appraisal whether or not she is purebred. She came already pregnant, but her owner knows who the daddy of her litter is? (Forgive me for being a bit skeptical.) The unfortunate thing is that those dogs never should have been bred, and the shelter never should have allowed momma dog to leave there intact (and pregnant no less).

Now again, I am not knocking you or your little boy at all. He's a beautiful kiddo, and I hope you love him to pieces. But there's no way we can tell you his lineage, and I sincerely hope that you do not continue the cycle of breeding. When he's old enough, his "boys" need to come off. He wont miss them. While we're at it, I hope his mom eventually finds her way in to be spayed. Having been through the pound system and being lucky enough to find a new lease on life, she deserves to just be loved as a pet and not bred anymore.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He looks pitbull to me but is so hard to tell. I did look at the other pictures and they were so small. Like Lindsay said you can not be sure as the dog came from the shleter. I know that up here if the mother is very close to having the pups she will not be spayed and you can take the mother home but the shelter places the pups. That is our shelter not all are run this way. 

Regardless of if he is pure or not you have your self a nice looking dog.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

The Mama looks full but Boy looks pretty close maybe a bit of Am Bull Dog but could be wrong just looks too loose but that could be a bully mixing or bad blood best bet is get him DNA tested for breeds. they have them online so you can find out all the breeds in your dog.


----------



## rw1736 (Feb 15, 2010)

Let me restate that I in no form had any involvement in her breeding. I came across them, because the gentlemen that adopted her could not afford to continue to care for her. He could not find homes for the last two or the mom, so we took them in, and they are not together if any of you are wondering that. I know about the animal aggression. I asked about her past and he could not really give me the answers I wanted. Only what the pound knew when he found out she was pregnant after he got her. I do not have a lot of details. He only told us what he thought or what he heard. It was difficult getting a straight foreword response. And in regards to getting him fixed. Of course. Momma didn raise no fool. And the mom, who we also have, I am pretty furious about her and wish I knew all the details and the truth. Because she is only a year and a puppy herself. Other than that I know what my obligations are and what is right and wrong. I'm not no wannabe wannahave image seeker through owning a pit. It was simply through his looks and my own wondering I asked for some incite. So please do not assume I am a moron.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

rw1736 said:


> Let me restate that I in no form had any involvement in her breeding. I came across them, because the gentlemen that adopted her could not afford to continue to care for her. He could not find homes for the last two or the mom, so we took them in, and they are not together if any of you are wondering that. I know about the animal aggression. I asked about her past and he could not really give me the answers I wanted. Only what the pound knew when he found out she was pregnant after he got her. I do not have a lot of details. He only told us what he thought or what he heard. It was difficult getting a straight foreword response. And in regards to getting him fixed. Of course. Momma didn raise no fool. And the mom, who we also have, I am pretty furious about her and wish I knew all the details and the truth. Because she is only a year and a puppy herself. Other than that I know what my obligations are and what is right and wrong. I'm not no wannabe wannahave image seeker through owning a pit. It was simply through his looks and my own wondering I asked for some incite. So please do not assume I am a moron.


sounds like he's got his head straight, i couldnt see the pics on the link but he looks like a pitbull to me but you will be able to tell alot more the older he gets and fills out.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is very cute, but as others already there is no way to know for sure what he is...
Good for you for helping out he and his mama! 

Since they are rescues and weren't obtained for showing and breeding purposes what they actually are, doesn't matter anyway IMO. Give them a lot of loving and enjoy!


----------



## rw1736 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Album*

I posted a photo album for public to view with some more pictures. More to come...cause there are plenty! Take a look if it would help


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

rw1736 said:


> I'm not no wannabe wannahave image seeker through owning a pit. It was simply through his looks and my own wondering I asked for some incite. So please do not assume I am a moron.


Maybe not, but you are a little defensive. Nobody reamed you or made assumptions.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

looks american bully x pit to me if he is 41 and 5 months he is bigger then my apbt who is 9 months and 43 pounds. just my opinion.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Cute boy !! 
Best of luck taking care of them ALL ... 
I'm sure you'll find a lot of useful info on this site ... 
No one is here to judge you, so please do not feel defensive or offended... 
Welcome and Enjoy your doggies !!


----------



## rw1736 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you. Not trying to be defensive. Just trying to narrow down his doggy makeup. Through means of his mama and his looks to determine what his father may have contributed. Just trying to get to a specific point. I mainly inquired on some possible experienced "professional" input. Seemed a little off track with what I should to do, etc. Which did not appear to really answer the matter at hand. Thanks again and I hope you (ya'll =P) understand that.


----------

